# Snails, yay or nay?



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I just wanted to see everyone's thoughts on keeping snails, so I designed a poll. 

Personally I've found that they clean my glass so well I don't have to. They are very prolific, so that might be one concern, but in my experience they haven't been detrimental. What are your thoughts?


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I have nerites for algae and I love to watch Mystery snails glide from the top of plant to the bottom. I only have males mystery snails. I don't want them breeding all over the place, like my pond snails did.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I would have picked a different option. I don't purely hate them, but I don't really like them so much. I suppose the closest option was "don't care either way".

They get annoying when there are too many of them though.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Zapins said:


> They get annoying when there are too many of them though.


Very true. If you have something that eats them readily, its free food though.


----------

